# Anger is one letter short of danger



## cam2468 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello there and thank you for checking this out. Has anyone had experience in self representation in a U.S. Supreme Court regarding divorce ( pro se ) ?

I would appreciate any comments and or assistance.

Cam.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Why is it going to the NY supreme court? Becuase your an aussie?

I wouldn't represent myself, unless i was a skilled lawyer in this field.

I would get the best lawyer possible.


----------



## cam2468 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. I am not sure why it has gone to the NY Supreme Court and I agree with you about legal counsel. I can not afford the attorney retainers that I have been quoted and am hopeful that I can be represented by an attorney pro bono ( though I doubt that they will have the skills to defend me ).

Once again thanks for your comments.


----------

